# Wanted male rat in Birmingham/Worcestershire



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

Like the title says; we (my mum and I) are looking for a male rat in the Birmingham or Worcestershire area. 

We were planning to buy one but decided to look for a rat that somebody has put up for adoption.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I would recommend getting 2, rats need friends of there own kinds as well as human friends. Heres a possibility though you may need to travel a little as I cant see any in birmingham. Sometimes rescues can arrange rat trains to help.

http://www.fancyratsforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=18959


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

You should look for a pair, rats are much happier in pairs and i believe should only be in pairs, unless you have one at home you will be housing him with.


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

Sorry i don't say this at the beginning. I have already got two male rats that I would like to introduce another to.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

if your thinking of getting a baby boy then you will probably need to take on 2, as most rescues wont rehome singly unless theres a similar aged rat in the group. It may also be worth checking out gumtree or preloved, they often have the odd lone adult male looking for a home. Its probably worth factoring in neutering costs too though, as often these rats have been without company for most of there life and dont have ratty social skills. Neutering helps them fit in a lot easier


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

There is a huge load of rats in Bristol that I have just been informed about my sister in law and I are trying to get them so we can get them to better homes as their been kept in tubs, my boyfriends dad lives in Malvern so if we can get them I would be more then happy to give you a male as i will bring him with me, inbox me if your interested, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

I thought I would try and bump this back up since I had two replies but the rats had already and the other person I have lost contact with it seems....

Also we are looking for two now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

http://www.fancyratsforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=19686
How about these two?


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

@isamurat
Thanks for the suggestion but it is to far plus we may have found some rats near us that need rehoming.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

